# Kangertech Mini RBA Watts vs ohm



## BibbyBubbly (8/1/16)

Hi there, please help. I am sure this question has been asked before, but I can for the life of me not find the thread. I have recently started building my own coils on the Kangertech Mini RBA. The ohm on my coils range at about 0.3. What wattage should I be vaping at, in order not to burn the coil?

Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## stevie g (8/1/16)

Only experimentation will tell you. Turn it up gradually until you detect the beginning of a dry hit then thats your thresh hold. I wouldn't bother with the chart because you can take the same coil and over wick it leading to dry hit city, its all in the wicking. Not too tight and not too loose. Don't stuff cotton into juice channels rather let the cotton sit ontop of the juice channel with a thin piece extending into the top of the juice channel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (8/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Only experimentation will tell you. Turn it up gradually until you detect the beginning of a dry hit then thats your thresh hold. I wouldn't bother with the chart because you can take the same coil and over wick it leading to dry hit city, its all in the wicking. Not too tight and not too loose. Don't stuff cotton into juice channels rather let the cotton sit ontop of the juice channel with a thin piece extending into the top of the juice channel.


Thanks for the advise Sprint, makes sense. Will give it a go.


----------

